# How to upgrade PHP  and Apache and Mysql without messing...



## hockey97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, I would like to know what's the best way to upgrade PHP, Apache and My_SQL_ in a way that won't mess my setup up.  Right now I've got PHP 5.3.2, Apache 2.2.15 and My_SQL_ 5.5.14. I am running them on FreeBSD 8.1 and will plan to upgrade FreeBSD to 8.4.  Is this a good idea? If I upgrade my PHP and _A_pache and My_SQL_ will anything break?


----------



## fonz (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: How to upgrade PHP  and Apache and Mysql without messing*



			
				hockey97 said:
			
		

> I am running them on FreeBSD 8.1 and will plan to upgrade FreeBSD to 8.4.  Is this a good idea?


Yes. FreeBSD 8.1 has been EoL for almost two years. Did you install PHP etc. as binary packages or from ports?



			
				hockey97 said:
			
		

> If I upgrade my PHP and Apache and MySQL will anything break?


Not if you do it right, but a lot depends on the exact procedure you'll be following.


----------



## hockey97 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: How to upgrade PHP  and Apache and Mysql without messing*



			
				fonz said:
			
		

> hockey97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I installed from ports. Right now I upgraded my server from FreeBSD 8.1 to 8.4. It's still a working machine but at boot I can see several errors. Some about apache and postfix etc. It went too fast to fully read the error messages. However, there's a dozen. This is my second attempt to upgrade the system. Before I was able to get a working FreeBSD 8.4 machine running. However, I clicked to update the packages since there's about 500 new updated or upgraded packages to install. So, when I did this the last time. It detected an old version of perl. It then included in the upgrade or update to install the latest perl version. After all these updates, I would reboot the server. This ended up giving me a unbootable system. I couldn't boot into anything and couldn't get to even the shell to type any commands. So, I had to get my system back to the original state. I did do a restore of that system. This is where I am at right now. I did the restore and now doing this process again the 2nd time. However, I see the same errors and same problems. I had errors in /etc/defaults/rc.conf  the upgrade process ended up adding stuff like "<<<" and "///" in lines 32 and 38 of rc.conf. I would have to every time go into rc.conf and manually remove these added characters. It will then allow my system to boot.

Right now, I can boot into my server and everything works. I can run apache, php,mysql, postfix, etc. However, these are still using the old versions or systems. I am at the point where I would like to upgrade them but don't want to experience of getting a broken system. I previously have all software installed by using the ports. I currently upgraded the ports and am thinking to upgrade my apache, php, mysql, postfix etc. However, don't want to do it in a way that would cause my system to no longer be working.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: How to upgrade PHP  and Apache and Mysql without messing*

Before you upgrade _any_ port be sure to read /usr/ports/UPDATING. Ports sometimes need to be upgraded in a specific order and UPDATING will have instructions on how to do it.


----------



## hockey97 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: How to upgrade PHP  and Apache and Mysql without messing*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Before you upgrade _any_ port be sure to read /usr/ports/UPDATING. Ports sometimes need to be upgraded in a specific order and UPDATING will have instructions on how to do it.



Kinda late here, I already upgraded and updated the ports. Right now I am seeing 555 updates with that red emblem on my gnome desktop. I am now just trying to figure out how to safely upgrade PHP, Mysql, Apache, and Postfix if there's an updated version. However, don't want to mess up my configs settings. I am just saying I am at the same point where before when I updated all 555 updates. It detected an outdated perl version. Which it automatically replaced the old version with the new latest version. After that happened the system became unbootable. Since after the all the updates. I restarted the server and ended up not having a bootable system. I seen errors about perl not being able to be loaded or found for the shell.


----------

